
Trump signs legislation to boost quantum computing research with $1.2B - spking
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/trump-signs-legislation-back-quantum-computing-research-1-2-billion/
======
ddingus
But we can't keep the NIST WWW station on... I just gotta laugh, or things
seem grim.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
Things are grim and they are going to get worse.

~~~
ddingus
Perhaps.

I am still going to laugh. Without that, perception can become resonant, and
in terms of grim, ugly, potentially more than is real.

There are some positive politics on the rise. I am there. Qe so not have to
suffer so grim, and every time one of us gets that, our future potential leans
positive.

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
I agree, you've gotta laugh. And always keep working to make things better.

